# Any South Africans???



## mskotze (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi one and all, i would dearly appreciate if there are any South Africans on this Egyptian Expat forum that I can make contact with, could somebody please assist me as I have some questions, Thank you very much


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, why not just ask the questions anyway. You never know someone else may know the answer


----------



## mskotze (Mar 11, 2010)

aqua said:


> Hello, why not just ask the questions anyway. You never know someone else may know the answer


Hi aqua, thanks so much for offering help, the thing is that i need info from S.A. Expats in Egypt relating to info that i need w.r.t. inland policies here on pension regulations and policies, insurance releases etc. I don't think somebody else with the best intentions would be able to assist me. I really hope somebody will answer me or somebody that knows somebody in Egypt from SA>

Regards
Martie


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

mskotze said:


> Hi aqua, thanks so much for offering help, the thing is that i need info from S.A. Expats in Egypt relating to info that i need w.r.t. inland policies here on pension regulations and policies, insurance releases etc. I don't think somebody else with the best intentions would be able to assist me. I really hope somebody will answer me or somebody that knows somebody in Egypt from SA>
> 
> Regards
> Martie


Hi,

Im from SA. PM me I know a few other South Africans as well.


----------

